
It’s late to start your first business in the 20s - sandergansen
https://medium.com/sander-gansen/its-late-to-start-your-first-business-in-the-20s-184bb6eda475
======
tim333
I sometime think it would be good to have some practical entrepreneur training
at school even if only lemonade stand type stuff. It would be more useful than
a lot of stuff they do teach.

